# Where did you get your dummy/bumper launchers fom?



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I searched the forum and although there were discussion about dummy/bumper launching in the past, I could not find any posted links. Would someone be able to post links to the online sites where they got their best launchers from? 

TexasRed: I see you made some good suggestions in the past on how to train your V. with bumper launchers. We would like to start training our puppy as well. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I use my friends, we only use it tbh when we're all away in caravans, he has 3 wire haired V's
but this is where he got his from.
http://www.dogtrainingsupplies.co.uk/dummy-launcher.html


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ks - till the pup is broken 2 gun - stay away from launchers - answer 2 ? - GUNDOG SUPPLY - Cabelas - Sportsman wharehouse - Classic upland supply - still think a bumper with a rope throw is where U start - I like a textured 1 - helps start the soft mouth - Avery makes a nice 1 - orange 4 blind retrives ( pups do not C this color - black & white easiest 4 the pup 2 C -


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As REM is right, bumper launches are for after the pup is good with gunfire. They help with marking and getting the dog to retrieve at longer distances. 
After a pup has been introduce to birds and loves them. You can use bird launcher/ releaser. They are quite and let you release the bird if the pup gets to close without stopping to point. The releaser are quite and its more of a naturel flush. The launcher does make a little noise,and launches the bird into the air.
You need to make sure the pup is not to close to it when launched or it could startle a young pup.
Gundogs online should have a variety of both.
If you have the money I would go with a releaser and save the launchers for later.
If money is tight you can dizzy the birds and just place them in the field, wait 15 minutes to run the pup on them.
If you do it to soon the birds may not fly as well.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Yes, we have already established, he is not a gun shy. He passed (with the highest score; being the only Vizsla taking the test) the hunting aptitude evaluation test at which the gun was shot twice over his head (I bet, every time he looked at the sky and then at the shooter with that "looser, you missed" look on his face). Then later we also asked someone else to shoot birds so our puppy could retrieve the birds he had pointed. As we are not hunters, it is difficult for us to always have access to birds. However, we are also considering bird launchers for the next season. This year season is over, being colder than 30C in the area.


----------

